# Scared of water!!!



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

My 5 month old pit is terrified of water he always has been I don't know what to do to get him to not be scared. Any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

In what situations?

For instance, if i try to get Carter to swim forget it. In the bath he stands frozen like death is coming and 9/10 he wont go outside when its raining.

But take him to a creek where he can stand and he'll run around and splash in the water all day.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My girl Alice is scared of water, and it's quite obvious whoever had her before also used it as a punishment given her reaction to certain items and gestures. I've been doing a few different things, one is walking her through puddles and rewarding her the moment her foot hits the water. (obviously that's hard if it's not winter/spring...) Second, she is obsessed with her flirt pole, so I took the sprinkler out and put it on low and move the toy around under the flow of water. She got frustrated at first, but eventually couldn't bear it any longer and went in and grabbed it. Praised the heck out of her, repeated several times to the point where she barely hesitated.


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

Well he freezes when u bathe him when it's raining he goes potty fast and runs back in and I got him when he was real little so I don't think there was any trauma from water I even tried a kiddie pool he won't do it he just pulls away. I don't know what to try 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Im alright with Carter freezing up in the tub, it makes it much easier because he doesnt try to jump around or get out. The second I let him out he runs around like a lunatic and i give him lots of praise for "surviving" the bath.

Same with going out in the rain, i mean would you want to be out there long? Most times i endure it with him. If i know its raining i just walk out the door like its not and before he realizes its raining he's already out in it and at that point knows the fastest way to get out of it is if he pees.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine won't have anything to do with it either. If it smells like it's going to rain he will go to the door but once he senses rain, he won't go. I bought him a kiddie pool and won't go near it. I even put his toys in it. He will just look at me like, "What the heck did you do that for!" but he won't get them. He will wait me out. Now when it comes to the toilet he is all for sticking his head in it. lol


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica has never been particularly crazy about water. She hates the rain and she _hates_ her baths; but she'll tolerate both grudgingly whilst giving me dirty looks.

I also got her a kiddie pool (that she wanted no part of) and tried to get her to walk along the ocean which she wasn't interested in...until one day her doggy friend was with us and he loves the water. So the next thing I know, we're walking along the water's edge and Veronica follows him in up to her chest.

Now she'll go in the water at the beach and get her feet wet. She's really only bold when her dog friend is with us because she's like "anything you can do, I can do better"!!

Of course learning to like walking in the ocean has absolutely nothing to do with enjoying baths and rain.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

If he'll go to the bathroom while it rains and let you give a bath, why is it such a problem?

Just curious. Not meant as an attack of any kind. I'm not a big fan of water, past my 2 showers a day. Dogs have preferences too.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

accept that your dog hates water.

mine shakes b4 a bath, he wont go pee outside when the grass is wet, at the beach he wont touch even wet sand ...... 

oh well


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input and no it's not a big deal I don't care that he hates water I just have never had a dog thy hated water so I was just curious!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Cmbmw said:


> Thanks for the input and no it's not a big deal I don't care that he hates water I just have never had a dog thy hated water so I was just curious!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I'd roll with it proudly. When we have Two inside, he'll refuse to go outside while it's raining. Willing to take baths, although he's not fond of it and may jump out once and/or cover the walls in water from shaking.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My puppy hates the water too but lately he has become less afraid. I take him to the beach at least once a week and got him to go in by running him far from the water and slowly moving towards the ocean while we ran. Next thing he knew he was running in the water. When no body is at the beach I take his toys and play fetch and also chase him around, once he is really excited I run in the water and he follows. He is now 8 months old and is not as afraid. He used to be so scared that even hearing splashing in the pool would send him running into the bushes to hide and a shower was the worst thing I could do to him lol just keep trying and make every experience a positive one.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

It really has to come natural to them I think.. My dog is a freak for the hose and swimming... and will swim out to the middle of the lake if I let him lol..


----------



## 2xPITBULL (May 13, 2012)

My girl tonka as a puppy was scared as well of water. I got her the first of July, and all summer long I kept trying to get her to go in the lake, river, wading pool ... but she wouldnt have anything to do with it ... then the next summer she was just over a year, and she discovered the fun of the water :roll: ... She loved it so much that I entered her in Dock Diving, and she LOVED it!! Her personal best jumping off the dock is 18.5 feet jumps ...

So dont worry in time as your pup grows if the love of water is in him, it will come out:woof:


----------

